# Pheasant hunting opening week of deer season.



## bucksnort (Jul 4, 2005)

Some of my buddies and I are planning pheasant hunting trip about Nov. 6
thru Nov. 11. We noticed that deer season opens the same weekend. Does that cause problems with pheasant hunting?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I know that a lot more land will be posted. Several of the farmers that I know post their land during deer season. So they can hunt themselves and also they all seem to have some terrible story about an idiot and a high powered rifle. The farmers I know are usually great about letting you hunt during waterfowl and upland game but things seem to change when deer season rolls around. I hunt one area all the time for everything except upland and there are about 10 times as many hunters in the local bar on that first weekend of deer season. So there will be alot more people in the fields. Good luck hunting maybe the area that you will hunt will be different than where I hunt but it seems like everyone and their brother is out that first week of deer season. It seems like there are several guys that never hunt and shoot during the year come out to deer hunt. Maybe other guys will have a different opinion but thats what I have observed the past couple years since coming here.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Odds of getting shot are much better!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Most farmers I know start saying no the week before deer season opens.They want the deer left alone and not chased by pheasant hunters.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Come on out and enjoy! But, WEAR ORANGE! One of the scariest things I have seen in recent years was one of our friends from Minnesota out with his dog on opening weekend of deer season, wearing a full camo outfit. His dog was a weimereiner, same color as a deer. I actually walked out and talked to the guy, even offered him an orange hat. He didn't have a clue. North Dakota is full of people who think that anything they can see in their rifle scope is in range. Have fun. Enjoy our resources. Be careful. Burl


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Like everyone has said, think safety. Make sure you are wearing orange, and if hunting private land get info from the landowner if anyone might possibly be deer hunting on adjacent, or even the same piece of land.

You will also not have as much access at this time either. Most farmers like to leave the land for their deer hunting, especially on opening weekend. Pheasants on opening deer are like crows to landowners.........lowest rung on the ladder.

During the week access will be better.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Use common sense! I go every year that weekend and rarely have a problem getting on land and just be careful what you work...Most deer hunters road Hunt anyway! Your biggest problem maybe getting a hotel room in a small town...


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

You will probably have a tougher time getting permission than other days. Just make sure that you wear orange because a lot of deer hunters will be waiting on the ends for you in case you kick up a deer. One thing that you might want to try is that when you are trying to get permission clarify that you will only be pheasant hunting and ask the landowner if he wants to walk with you and hunt for deer. We will usually let a group of pheasant hunters walk with us in our CRP because it is too big for only a few of us to do so and the extra people will help cover more area and have a greater chance of kicking deer up.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

This is the only weekend of the year I don't chase birds around. Too many "knuckle-heads" out there. If you do get on some land be prepared for every corner of the field to have people sitting with their high powered rifles posting and waiting for anything with legs to get up and run. I will actually be out chasing deer for the first time in 6 years, so I'm a little excited for deer season this year. I gave up deer hunting for awhile, because it just didn't seem right leaving the dog in the kennel when the gun was in the rig. If I was you I'd pick a different weekend. My honest opinion.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Life is to short, I would go anways no matter time of the year it is. Rifle season or not. :wink:


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

This I think is one of the best times to go because the pheasants are getting pushed around. Watch some of the deer drives and watch where the pheasants go the go shoot them. I would't be afraid to ask some of the deer hunters if you can post at the end of the field and shoot the pheasants when they come out.


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Get an orange vest for the dog, too. Lot of people will think your dog is chasing thier deer before they see you 100 yards away. I hunt every deer opener, the pheasants get real spooky.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

two years ago a friend from cali came out here over rifle hunting and we went out pheasant hunting. We were 100 blaze, not worth any chances. It is correct that there's a lot more posted during that time, but you'll still find some productive places. Another thing, i think we kicked up as many deer as we did birds. I'm sure the deer hunters nearby were lovin' that. good luck!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I would tend to go later in the season if you could, for three reasons.
A lot of land you could get on normally is posted for deer during the first weekend or two of the season. The later you come out to hunt is better anyway - more open land and more birds tend to be concentrated in cover and around food.
Safety - a lesser concern but wear LOTS of blaze orange!
As someone mentioned, it can be tough getting a motel room in small towns during the 1st two deer weekends.

Seeing lots of hens with broods. Hopefully be a good hatch this year!


----------



## bucksnort (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I do seem to agree with you on the late season hunt. 
Did this the last two seasons for a week at a time, which is just about all 
the dogs could take. We had no problem finding birds. This year we are trying to make it two trips. One in Dec. and Nov. Sounds like if we bring out the orange (dogs included) things should go ok.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, from the middle of Nov. through Dec. till the season close, therre are lots of birds, and better yet, lots of land available for hunting that was closed during the first months or so of the season. Go out there in December and you almost never see any other hunters and almost never get turned down for a place to hut. Just saw a couple more hens with broods this evening. With the rain this year the cover is thick.


----------

